# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حواش في التفسير واللغة ومخطوطات  بحجم 23 قيقا

## الرائع

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجدت هذه المخطوطات على الميقا بلود ،وآثرت اطلاعكم عليها  وهي من رفع السيد حمدي السلفي ، وهي مصورات  وطريقة الحصول عليها  ان تنسخ الرابط ، وتضعه في عنوان الصفحة ثم تضغط انتر

حمل مخطوطات الشيخ حمدي السلفي (أكثر من 23 قيقا
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
. اثبات الواجب لجلال الدين الدواني
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=V4G9W27O
2. اجازة لصلاح الدين محمد شريف
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=S0T5VLMA
3.اجازة للمدعو ملا محمد طاهر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LUM04S00
4. اجازة للملا محمد امين افندى الدوشيواني
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=N1YWPSV0
5.اجزاء القضية لمحمد التوكلي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8H828P8X
6.حاشية على شرح عصام الدين الاسعارات2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UM20ETKR
7.اتمام الدراية لقراء النقاية لعبد الرحمن السيوطي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VTCXIX4R
8.الاحكام الوسطى لعبد الحق الإشبيلي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=P7RSFIQT
9.الأحكام لمحب الدين الطبري
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LHDDATJF
10.الاربعين حديثا - الامام النووي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=X36OP3M0
11. الاطول لعصام الدين الإسفرائيني
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WRHSZHHU
12.الاقتراح لابن دقيق العيد
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ERCZ01RP
13.الامالي في تخريج احاديث المختصر والاذكار والامالي المطلقة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=G18K70JQ
14.الامالي للحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XG5UOIH4
15.اجزاء حديثية
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=25GE0M5D
16.الانوار ليوسف الأردبيلي في الفقه الشافعي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0LDDS62N
17. البدر المنير في تخريج الأحاديث الواردة في الشرح الكبير
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3T2CURW4
18.البدور السافرة لعبد الرحمن السيوطي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZM5SUFDO
19.البرهان في علم المنطق لإسماعيل الكلبنوي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QVRHN3H3
20. التسهيل- ابن مالك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=D16UMIWS
21.التصريف العربى - الزنجاني
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=M2JDRQ76
22.التكميل في الجرح والتعديل للحافظ ابن كثير
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HT20OZ02
23.الجامع الكبير للسيوطي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QOWQ7EWD
24.الجزء الأول من الأجزاء العشرة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GSVSCV8Y
25.الحواشي الاربعة على عصام الوضع
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=A9D3C1ZA
26.الرد على الشيعة -جبور أحمد الكردي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NJVJ4MQJ
27.الرسالة اللزومية - الفاضل شمس الدين
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SBY8389E
28.الصافية شرح الشافية - يوسف عبد الملك العقور
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4IOW0MVR
. الصحاح-الجوهري
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HESOZ8B6
30. الصواعق المحرقة لابن حجر الهيتمي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0099ZFVJ
31. الضعفاء - الحافظ العقيلي - نسخة الظاهرية
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AAKP8V9C
32.الضعفاء - الحافظ العقيلي - نسخة ألمانيا
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HF4M3M68
33.الطب النبوي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JOGS053I
34.الطيوريات للسلفي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DPZ5Q6IH
35. العوامل المائة - عبد القاهر الجرجاني
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2BAFI8NA
36.الفرق بين اسم الجنس وعلم الجنس - الموصلي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NI2KULMX
37.الفصول - أبو حنيفة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GZSYEUGY
38.الفوائد الضيائية - عبد الرحمن الحامي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1HM01ZBC
39.الفوائد للرازي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=J1CMRXG8
40.الكافية الكبرى في النحو للملا خليل
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C2D4U92H
41.اللأليء المنتثرة في الأحاديث المشتهرة للزركشي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=H4Q66G62

. المجروحين للحافظ ابن حبان
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WGP3WXAM
43. المجمع المؤسس بالمعجم المفهرس لابن حجر العسقلاني
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4KE8AQBR
44. المحاسن الغرر لمحمد بن الحاج حسن الالاني الكردي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JKH3VD6E
45.المسلك الوسط الدانى الى الدر الملتقط للصنعاني
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7HEABI1F
46. المصابيح للحافظ المنذري
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BWPYQTZP
47. المصباح في النحو للمطرزي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AR5XRG8O
48. المعتبر في تخريج أحاديث المنهاج والمختصر للإمام الزركشي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5VEBRV60
. المعجم الكبير للطبراني
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C7QJLMCC
43.المنصف من الكلام لأحمد بن محمد الشميني
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3AX07Y5G
44.المنظومةhttp://www.megaupload.com/?d=GDVKWJM4
45. المنهل العذب الزلال فى الحضال المجبة للظلال للسخاوي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GCCNDVOS
46.النظر في أحكام النظر لأبي حسن القطان
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VYA0NKC5
. النكت على مقدمة ابن الصلاح لابن حجر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=M91LPV8X
44.النواقض للروافض لمحمد البرزنجي المدني
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VY6WDRYI
45. اليمانيات المسلولة على رقاب الرافضة المخذولة لزين العابدين الأردلاني
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=I1V9SD78
46.انتفاض الاعتراض لابن حجر العسقلاني
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=I81M44V9
47.أنوار الأبرار ليوسف الأردبيلي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QVTZQU3H
. انوار التنزيل للبيضاوي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GKWC5CZZ
49.ايساغوجي في المنطق للملا خليل
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=H0I40L0X
50.بغية الملتمس للحافظ محمد العلاني
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=97P5H82Z
51. بنان البيان في علم البيان لأبي بكر الكردي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2FB7L6KA
52.بيان الدليل على بطلان التحليل لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C4C24W49
. بيان الوهم والابهام لابن القطان
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4EPLPKOJ
54.باب بيع الأصول
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=F10X5MAT
55. بغية الباحث عن زوائد مسند الحارث
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SFYHZIUA
5. تذكرة الحفاظ لابن طاهر المقدسي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IEAGN4IH
56. تخريج احاديث المنهاج لابن الملقن
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7TXOA6TS
57. تخريج الاذكار النبوية لابن حجر العسقلاني
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SR282Q66
58. ترجمة طب الرحمة بالفارسية
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7JVYDPVV
59.تشريح الأفلاك لبهاء الدين العاملي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7CJS1KR7
. تحفة المحتاج- ابن حجر الهيتمي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XARI9RXK
61. تفصيل الجرجانى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SRMZJI8Z
.تقريب المرام شرح تهذيب الكلام
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VQWVIRUP
63. تقريب المرام شرح تهذيب الكمال لعبد القادر الكردي السنندجي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JZJMHFUR
64.تكميل الزنجاني لعلي الأسنوي الكردي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RC2SNYT9
65.تنقيح كتاب التحقيق في أحاديث التعليق لابن الجوزي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XLOO1A6M
66.جامع الورع وقامع البدع
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3NOYRQP5
67.جزء في أحاديث من عوال الموافقات
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QWKKTP31
68.جزء من حديث الأنصاري
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CPAXMYHG
69.حاشية ابن القاسم على شرح التفتزاني على تصريف العزي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6WHD58IH
70.حاشية القرداغى على شرح حسام الكانى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UYKBFZFI
71. حاشية الكردي على حاشية مير ابي الفتح
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7MFC4MAD
2.حاشية الكردي على شرح عصام الدين على الرسالة العضدية
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6GZLSLXW
73. حاشية خوش آبي على اللاري
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KH1VQSCS
74. حاشية عبدالله حيدر قول الاحمد في علم المنطق
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=U13R71K0
. حاشية عصام الدين علي الجامي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JR44N9JE
76. حاشية علة حاشية السيد الشريف على شرح مختصر المنتهى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=A0QDXH0P
77. حاشية على الفناري
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FGEB4VZI
78. حاشية على القاضي مير
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4L3NWNAR
79. حاشية على المطول في علم البلاغة لحسن جلبي (330.14 MB)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=J3BQFUB8
. حاشية على المطول لعبد الحكيم السبالكي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6HY0W8ID
81. حاشية على انوار التنزيل المجلد الخامس - شيخ زاده
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=K3QRJ9N4
82. حاشية على النهجة المرضية للسيوطي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JJ0A2MJC
83. حاشية على انوار التنزيل لعصام الدين الإسفرائيني
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KR5SDH80
84. حاشية على تحفة المحتاج
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WV6CXZWY
. حاشية على تفسير البيضاوي للتفتازاني (342.87 MB)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=U7ADPQ5F
86. حاشية على تفسير البيضاوى (317.23 MB)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TFV2A130
87. حاشية على تفسير البيضاوي لعصام الدين الاسفرائي (180.53 MB)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0QD0TU83
88. حاشية على تقريب المرام شرح تهذيب الكلام (29.79 MB) 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OC7S55TS
89. حاشية على حاشية الحيتالي على شرح العقائد النسفية (104.49 MB) 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KUEFFZ6U
. حاشية على حاشية الخطائى على مختصر المعانى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=76H4EHPI
91. حاشية على حاشية السيد شريف على المطول
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9ZOW5YAI
92. حاشية على حاشية القرباغي على شرح الايسا غوجي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LRBLLJJT
93. حاشية على حاشية القره باغي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DZL3JT8Y
94. حاشية على حاشية الوغ بك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=E7688TWN
95. حاشية على حاشية عصام على الجامي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0K6IQ7AB
96. حاشية على حاشية قول احمد
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QJEGP0K8
97. حاشية على حاشية مصلح الدين اللاوي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MHDSASGB
98. حاشية على رسالة اثبات الوجود
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=F8VXED5R
99. حاشية على شرح التجريد
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9NTUST6X
100. حاشية على شرح الدواني على العقائد النسفية
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XB2WELUD
101. حاشية على شرح الرسالة الوضعية لعلى القوشمى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KZBVX80G
102. حاشية على شرح السيد الشريف على اليساغوجي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JL2230S7
103. حاشية على شرح السيوطي لألفية ابن مالك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EY84M8E4
104. حاشية على شرح العقائد العضدية
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Y25HQPKQ
105. حاشية على شرح العقائد العضدية-احمد بن حسن
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MEFCLLAV
106. حاشية على شرح الفاكهي على قطر الندى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9JX6IVGJ
107. حاشية على شرح المسعودي على السمرقندية في الاداب
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=77BII112
108. حاشية على شرح المصنف على الفية ابن مالك
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2MZHZ7C7
109. حاشية على شرح الملخص في الهيئة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MXH47MTJ
110. حاشية على شرح المواقف
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=K4WU8039
111. حاشية على شرح جمع الجوامع
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NKH5Q1WN
112. حاشية على شرح حسام الكاني
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WHJXRYQ8
113. حاشية على شرح حسام الكاني2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=K9D26SEB
114. حاشية على شرح حكمة العين
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VZF27DKY
115. حاشية على شرح عصام الدين على الرسالة الوضعية
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=B0EAXV0L
116. حاشية على شرح عصام الدين على رسالة الاستعارة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7FV559HI
117. حاشية على شرح عصام الدين في الاستعارة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MIOE2Y27
118. حاشية على شرح عصام الوضع
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4WRN48A3
119.حاشية على شرح محمد الحنفى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=148SREZW
120. حاشية على شرح محمد الحنفيعلى الاداب العضدية
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PNMG1NSN
121. حاشية على شرح مختصر المنتهى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OUOYS7UQ
122. حاشية على مقدمة التلويح اصول فقه
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OYHPYQZR
123. حاشية على مقدمة التلويح اصول فقه2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MRBUBCW9
124.حاشية على مقدمة حدائق الحقائق
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WU6KLZPH
125.حاشية عمر بن احمد المائي الجلي الكردي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PXS84M2I 

.حاشية عمر بن احمد المائي الكردي على مير أبي الفتح
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PXS84M2I
127. حاشية عمر بن احمد المائي الكردي على مير أبي الفتح
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XVAAX1Y3
128. حاشية في الفقه الشافعى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BTCLV7Y1
129.حاشية في علم النحو
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WW1IXREB
130. حاشية على فتح الوهاب شرح منهج الطلاب
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=B423290C
131. خلاصة الحساب
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=O88P6YOH
132. رسالة العروض
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QOFCRWHH
133. رسالة الوضع
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=O6CY3KM2
134. رسالة في احوال الطريقة المولوية
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6C8JG6F7
135. حاشية على فتح الوهاب
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BXM6KTRU
136.حاشية محمد الشرانشي الكردي على شرح عصام الدين الاسفرائيني
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4T9EROY4
137. حاشية محمد بن الحسين على عصام الوضع
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=G9LIJVEJ
138. حاشية محمد بن حسين الحريري على شرح عصام الدين
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SXGNIX1X
139. حاشية محمد بن حسين الكردي على حاشية مير ابي الفتح
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VQ6VFVFU
140. حاشية ملا يحيى المزوري على تحفة المحتاج
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AKPWDVVQ
حدائق الدقائق
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3JC1Q1EC
142. خلاصة البدر المنير لابن الملقن
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=D761UY7K
143.دلائل النبوة للاصبهاني المجلد السادس
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YD6TQ9KN
144. دليل الظالين
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DMHMLTRN
145. ذات الشفاء- محمد بن محمد الجزري
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UYO0XNCE
ربع المقنطرات المسمى بالفوائد الحسينية
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=V9NWBRZA
147. رسالة الاسطرلاب
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=I635ASHR
148. رسالة في اداب البحث والمناظرة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3P4WGRO7
149. رسالة في اصول
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HKHYK57M
150. رسالة في اصول الفقه
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=30H1409I
رسالة في المسالة الشعرية
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3XB9OD8E
152. رسالة في النحو
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6Y8ZCT87
153. سلم الوصول
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DB0JSLBL
154. شرح اشكال التاسيس وباخره بديعة كجك ملا
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FT7VXA0V
155. شرح البالكي الكردي على شرح زكريا الأنصاري فتح الوهاب
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6LP238NM
156. شرح التصريف الزنجاني
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3HD9TCXZ
157. شرح التصريف العربى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=T8D3Y80T
158. شرح التصريف العربى سعدالين
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5KI7IL3Q
159. شرح التصريف الفرعي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RSS72URD
160. شرح الرسالة السمرقمدية
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1109G77C
شرح اشكال التاسيس
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AR4OLAQJ
162. شرح السيوطي على الفية ابن مالك في النحو
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8UMNGKTK
163. رفع الخفاء في شرح ذات الشفاء
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9OGJHU70
164. شرح إسماعيل الكلنبوي على إيساغوجي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3V63WYFG
165. شرح الشافية كمال الدين بن محمد
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LVXOFNSL
166. شرح الشريفية ملا صادق للعضدية و شرح عصام
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=S8VD5NIN
167. شرح العقائد العضدية-جلال الدين الدواني
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=62BSMXC6
168. شرح العوامل المئة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TWJV2V6C
169. شرح العوامل المئة تفصيل الجرجانى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=A6HZ44RE
170. شرح العوامل للجرجاني
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZPN8IZZ2
171. شرح الفية ابن المالك في النحو
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YC3H6AE0
172. شرح المغنى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YI4Z6SBT
173. زواهر الزواجر
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XGCU4G6N
شرح اساهوجي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=REJ6YA22
175.شرح العزي في الصرف
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DWDJUEJ2
176. شرح المقدمة الحضرمية في الفقه الشافعي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=R6TAA4X7
177. شرح الملخص
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TOICPEWE
178. شرح الهمزية المنح المكية
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JKMBUIMB
179. شرح الهيئة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=M9E6CXS2
180. شرح ايساغوجى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZMU3B9A7
181. شرح ايساغوجي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TDSSXFFL
183. شرح تهذيب المنطق
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CYVW54VA
184.شرح جمع الجوامع
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PAPRID6L
185. شرح جهة الوحدة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9Q55G5JV
186. شرح خطبة كتاب في النحو
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MI66W56M
187. شرح ذات الشفاء
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=R7WPLSL6 

شرح رسالة الاستعارة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QYNUOK1I
189. شرح رسالة الاستعارة بنان البيان
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9D6MKW4F
190. شرح رسالة السمرقندي في الاداب
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1NZCJZY8
191. شرح رسالة السمرقندي في الاستعارة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OINE1O3E
192. شرح رسالة الوضع
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EGUSFTVB
193. شرح رسالة الوضع لابي بكر المير رستمي
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LJUOWZ39
194. شرح شواهد نحوية
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PVH30NVK
195. شرح على الرسالة العضدية في الاداب
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=M06VD45F
196. شرح على شرح عصام الدين على الرسالة الوضعية
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NVMLIWT1
197. شرح رسالة الاداب العضدية
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7QN87THD
198. شرح كتاب احمد بن علي بن مسعود
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MZJNW9AQ
199. شرح محمد الحنفي على الآداب
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AHCCWFM1
200. شرح مختصر المنتهى-السيد شريف الجرجاني
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BVMUG2BP
201. شرح منظومة البديع
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SCTZXTCF
202. شرح نبذة من عقائد اهل الحق مع اربع رسائل صغيرة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HYUK5TR4
203. شمس الدين محمد شهاب الدين احمد بن احمد بن حمزة
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=36RN7FFA
204.صب العذاب على من سب الاصحاب
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=58NEY7UG
205. صحيح البخارى
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GLRDRIPC

----------


## علي المجمعي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## مخطوط

جربت مجموعة من الروابط فلم تعمل فهل من مجيب جزيتم خيرا ؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابن الذهبي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الموقع مجوب في السعوديه وبعض البلاد العربية ياليت من يسحبها ويضعها على موقع اخر

----------


## ابوعبدالله احمد

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

